# latex where to find



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

I want to buy some liquid latex ,, does anyone have any good place to buy some.. thanks butcher


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Fright Theatre's latex was very cool. It's very easy to paint on and do corpsing. Here's a link: Fright Theatre


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

wow thanks just checked out there site..


----------



## Fright Theatre (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Terra! I'll take it one step further. Anyone wanting latex!! If you respond by August 20th, with a purchase of latex, you will receive FREE shipping! This applies to the continental US. Please refer to this post and we'll take care of the rest. This is high quality latex. You will not be disappointed with it. We do not thin it down...........its the same grade we use with our props.....it is specially formulated for Fright Theatre. Just give us a call or order online. Again, refer to this post to receive the free shipping.

Best Regards,

Steve Orihood
Fright Theatre


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

*you took the words right out of my mouth terra. fright theater has excellent latex. as a matter a fact im going to order some right now !!!!*


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

I recommend screamline stuios in a heart beat....
Screamline Studios : 5 Gallons of Latex

Also try cementex (website seems screwed up at the moment)
Cementex Latex Corp. | Manufacturer of Mold Making Supplies
They used to offer expired latex at a great discount.
I am unsure if they do anymore, I recall getting an email saying they were discontinuing that.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I've seen loads on the U.K ebay site, so I imagine you'll find plenty on the U.S version too


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Fright Theatre said:


> Thanks Terra! I'll take it one step further. Anyone wanting latex!! If you respond by August 20th, with a purchase of latex, you will receive FREE shipping! This applies to the continental US. Please refer to this post and we'll take care of the rest. This is high quality latex. You will not be disappointed with it. We do not thin it down...........its the same grade we use with our props.....it is specially formulated for Fright Theatre. Just give us a call or order online. Again, refer to this post to receive the free shipping.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ...


Wow, for the first time, someone's able to beat the local shop's price. I'll be looking you up next year (already stocked for this year)


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

Doh! I hope I didn't miss this by one day. I just sent you an e-mail Steve!


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

OpenTrackRacer said:


> Doh! I hope I didn't miss this by one day. I just sent you an e-mail Steve!


Crap, I did too apparently.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 26, 2006)

Guys, hold off on ordering from the Fright Theater site. I just added a gallon of latex to my cart and went to check out and Backyard Butcher's information came up. I'm letting the folks over there know now.

EDIT: OK, I called them and they are now aware of the problem and are working on it. They're supposed to call me once everything is kosher, so if they don't post here, I will.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

I contacted them and they honored the special so place your order! My order did have the correct information based on the account I'd created.

Thanks for the tip Terra! I've been meaning to order some latex for corpsing but I've been stalling since I wasn't finding a price I could stomach.


----------



## Fright Theatre (May 26, 2009)

In response to Berzerkmonkey's post:

We are in contact with our tech guys for our shopping cart system. This is the first time that it has been brought to our attention any issues with our cart. This has not happened in the past. If anyone has concerns with our cart system, please contact us and we'll complete your order off line. Initial tests results indicate our system is working properly. This seems to be a one time incident. 

Again, please contact us directly with any issues or concerns. We strive to bring you the best in customer service.

Best Regards,

Steve Orihood
Fright Theatre


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

Ya I got some one eles info too..... freaky


----------

